# Your preference for Private Medical Colleges



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

AOA. people applying for private medical colleges this year, what do you say about the private medical colleges: LMDC, CMH and FMH. what are your preferences in these three?thanx. do reply !:happy:


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

why r u askin dis?


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

get an idea of the competition for different coleges and get an idea as to which colege is better in the eyes of the general public.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

cmh is best then fmh n then lmdc


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

according to the doctors who get to see and know the students coming out of these colleges, lmdc is doing great 
but as cmh is an army institution one can say that it is going to be good but as of now there are no doctors coming out from the cmh and it cannot be said for sure whether it is good
and for fmh keep it your last resort


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

hhmmm.... so rite now we're kind of even on lmdc and fmh. Fareeha how come u say that fmh is better than lmdc? and btw r u going to shifa? howz shifa?wud u guys rather go to shifa than cmh?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am frm lhr n nt gng to shifa lmdc reputation in btwn dr is not at all good they take doctors gratuated frm there as 4 granted thts y


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

how can you compare 3 colleges with lahore with one college in isloo?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

fmh is so much better than lmdc. fmh location wise is better. the way they run it is so much more professional and efficient. lmdcs reputation is horrible. mention it to ANYONE and theyll say "oh isnt that the one where anyone can get in by giving a donation?" google lmdc and you'll find so much dirt. it was almost stripped of its pmdc recognition. javed asghar said "i beg you" to the judge to let them have another chance. there had been 200 students enrolled at one time which werent even qualified to APPLY!!! there were ppl who had done FA not fsc, ppl who had less than 60% equivilancy. i would never pick lmdc over fmh. and cmh is my first.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

mine too is cmh then fmh


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

wht abt shifa!!!!! you ppl are not ven considering it#confused and why wud u prefer cmh and fmh over shifa??


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

Salam! Well, king khan, i don't think if pple don't talk about it ,its worse than them, its just that we've got some lahorites talkin here so they'l be considering colleges in lahore, u know what they say, 'lahore , lahore hai!!' ne wayz, shifa is definetly a great college, its affliated hospital is much better than fmh at least ! and its got a good teacher to student ratio as well!! however being a lahorite, and especially if your coming from abroad (and your pakistani hometown is lahore) then staying in lahore makes you feel more secure. not only because your relatives are there( which in some cases may have an opposite effect!! lol!!) its because a lot of the educational institutes and allied institutes are present in lahore that govern a lot of the educational system e.g. university of health sciences.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

right. if i lived in islamabad of course i wouldnt consider even consider lmdc. but thats just me, i know that lots of people come from north america and they like it.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

lmdc is just wht to say now, well i cant get that how come its studies are good ??????????


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

SO_SOON when a college is new they select every1. For this year or previous year ull find no so called FA student in their batch. Im sure abt tht.
And If ure judgin the school by javed asghar thn plz rethink on it... it was being striped of PMDC cause every1 got admsn cause they accepted donations from students and then gave them admsns. It still takes place thr but im pretty sure this happens in every other medical or non medical school.
LMDC is like LSE, its easy to get admsns thr... thts y they both have a bad rep. But when it comes to studies both are rlly good. 


Plus i dun knw y ppl luv CMH so much. I think its a bit over-rated. Not even 1 batch has passed out and ppl r goin crazy for CMH


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hmm.. as for me... 

FMH... its building is not so great.. pretty run down... i dont knwo about studies.. but i heard its hard to get into... 

CMH... has an awesome building.. heard the facility and teachers are really good... but its for people who have close relatives in the army... its hard for other ppl to get into.. 

LMDC... yeah thats right they accept donations.. but the teaching level is not lower than CMH or FMH... so i like this college tooo... 

and for all those who are really impressed with CMH... if u check the CMH prospectus.. you will see that many of the teachers are graduates of LMDC... . 


if i were to rank them by building and facilities... 1st: CMH, 2nd: LMDC & 3rd: FMH

if i were to rank them by studies and teaching.... it wud b a 3-way tie... bcuz all three are excellent..


----------



## alikashif (Oct 19, 2008)

hi guys...

i've bin followin the posts n got some pretty useful information regarding the medical schools... my younger brother got admission in LMDC & FMH... wot i wanna no is which one should we prefer for him... just need a sincere advise...


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say go for FMH... it has a good reputation... but yeah i think u shud find out which one is more recognized.. and then go there.....also luk at the fee differences..


----------



## jimmypage23 (Oct 21, 2008)

you see ppl, the reason why gud institutes r gud is that the students studying there r gud. Look at cmh for example, i have seen the list of 100 short listed students nd know abt 10 to 15 of them, all of them have equiv. of 915 or above, what will happen now is dat thel"ll show gud results nd cmh will ultimately get more popular although they r just entering there 3rd academic year nd r far behind fmh nd lmdc when it comes to faculty nd experience.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

Savage said:


> SO_SOON when a college is new they select every1. For this year or previous year ull find no so called FA student in their batch. Im sure abt tht.
> And If ure judgin the school by javed asghar thn plz rethink on it... it was being striped of PMDC cause every1 got admsn cause they accepted donations from students and then gave them admsns. It still takes place thr but im pretty sure this happens in every other medical or non medical school.
> LMDC is like LSE, its easy to get admsns thr... thts y they both have a bad rep. But when it comes to studies both are rlly good.
> 
> ...


actually thats not true. all private colleges, regardless of whether theyre new or established, have rules and regulations to follow. students admitted in any seats (local/overseas/foreign) have to have fsc equivilency with atleast 60%. 

im not judging the school by javaid asghar. hes a nice man and so is his family. he doesnt own the school, so he doesnt make the rules anyway. 

thirdly, its not as easy to get admission in lmdc as it is in lsc. lmdc takes a 100 ppl a year for mbbs and lsc takes about a thousand. last year they had 27 different sections in for first year students. they both have a repution for being "fun schools" but lmdc isnt a piece of cake to get into.

lastly, i dont hate lmdc. true, they have a bad reputation right now. but that doesnt mean other colleges arent doing secret dealings either. look at fmh for example. they gave more seats to foreign/overseas people than they advertised in their prospectus. it happens everywhere. from what i hear, every other college is giving foreign students seats to people that don't even have foreign passports. its just that lmdc is more famous for it. that doesnt mean that all their students wont make good doctors. some of their students to top in the uhs exams. 

and heres the link to the news i was talking about so you know its not just something i heard:



LAHORE: Medical college seeks pardon: Admission irregularities -DAWN - Local; 28 January, 2004


*28 January 2004*

*LAHORE: Medical college seeks pardon: Admission irregularities *

LAHORE, Jan 27: The Lahore Medical and Dental College (LMDC) which committed irregularities in admitting students has sought 'one-time forgiveness' from the Punjab governor. 

The request has been made by chief minister's adviser Dr Javed Asghar, himself a director of the LMDC. The University of Health Sciences (UHS) had granted one-year provisional affiliation to the LMDC on a court order but refused to register and examine its students who did not fulfil the admission criteria. 

The LMDC had registered, against high dues, *over 200 students who had either secured less than 60 per cent marks in FSc pre-medical examinations or merely passed intermediate with arts subjects or were simple matriculates. *

The UHS syndicate, in its Nov 19 meeting, had also discussed the irregularities in admissions committed by the LMDC and resolved that the university would stick to the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council rules and give no relief to candidates failing to meet admission criteria. 

*Dr Asghar*, on behalf of the LMDC principal and board of directors, stated in his letter to the governor: "*I beg you sir* to review the entire record and instruct the university authorities to stop maligning us. I guarantee you that if all the record of all public medical colleges is scrutinized, you will find many students admitted with less than 60 per cent marks, specially those who are admitted against special seats. This argument is not to reduce the gravity of our crime but a basis for *an appeal for one-time forgiveness." *

The adviser also stated that no FA or humanities group student had ever been *knowingly* admitted to the college. One student who had submitted a forged certificate had been expelled. 

He stated that a lot of misinformation had been circulated by different quarters about the alleged violation of admission policy by the college. He claimed that never in the history of LMDC, any matriculate had been admitted. 

He said the graduates of American High School were considered equivalent to FA, FSc since it had 12 grades as against 10 of the Pakistan High School. When contacted, a UHS senior official said the Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen had not given any equivalence certificate to the American High School grades. - Mansoor Malik


----------

